# Kansas City



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jan 5, 2011)

Anybody in the Kansas City area?

The Western Flyer looks pretty old
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/bik/2144456273.html


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jan 6, 2011)

Bueller...          Bueller......


----------



## bud poe (Jan 6, 2011)

The Western Flyer looks cool but shipping would kill the deal...Hope someone gets it!


----------



## patrick (Jan 10, 2011)

I just bought those bikes yesterday. For $150. The western flyer looks mid 30's and the red bike with the rack is a Columbia Firebolt equipped with carpet on the rear rack (for a passenger). Here are some pics.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 10, 2011)

WOW! Congrats!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 10, 2011)

Cool find,I've been looking for a Firebolt  a while now. I really like the frame


----------



## bud poe (Jan 10, 2011)

Cool!  I was thinking about the Western Flyer, I actually called the guy and he talked my ear off, telling me how he used to ride the kids around on the Firebolt, nice guy...I wouldn't have been able to afford shipping anyways...Glad you got em!


----------



## patrick (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, I got the same story. Along with him telling me about a guy who also wanted to buy it but was concerned about shipping. Weird...


----------



## damacu (Apr 15, 2011)

kcmo, wut wut.


----------

